# 2014 diesel to 2017 diesel, should I?



## Diablozoe (Sep 24, 2016)

Looking at a 2017 with 127 miles pretty cheap for the area I’m in. What are people’s thoughts on the new Cruze? Is it a step up as far as mpg? Anything people miss from the older cruzes that are not in the new? Is there much difference between the 17-18’s? Are the newer models any roomier? Any information will help in making the decision. Thanks.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

...From what others are saying here...

*Gen 2 Positives*
Much better fuel economy (10-15%)
Spare Tire
Similar power/acceleration
Improved radio/entertainment system
Available Hatch model
6-speed Manual Option
Improved 9-speed Auto trans

*Gen 2 Negatives*
Smaller DEF tank (about 1 gallon) shorter DEF range than Gen 1
16” wheels (vs 17” on Gen 1)
Fuel capacity reduced, slightly shorter range per tank

@*MRO1791* owned both, maybe he and others like him can chime in as well...

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You can get 18s with the RS package in the hatch. That is also the only way to get the Z-Link rear suspension.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Almost bought the equinox diesel, but settled on the gas.


But one thing I noticed is the gas door finally has a DEF fill (for the Cruze too). Big bonus, even if there is less range you can fill it more often.


----------



## ganthc (May 25, 2018)

I own a 2018 Cruze Diesel HB, and I noticed that another con is that Chevy designed the regular maintenance to be much harder on the 2nd Gen Cruze. Just look at videos on changing your cabin air filter or your engine air filter. They made it overly complicated now. Just look on youtube to see the difference between changing those filters in the first gen versus second gen. 

That said, I still love my Cruze Diesel.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ganthc said:


> I own a 2018 Cruze Diesel HB, and I noticed that another con is that Chevy designed the regular maintenance to be much harder on the 2nd Gen Cruze. Just look at videos on changing your cabin air filter or your engine air filter. They made it overly complicated now. Just look on youtube to see the difference between changing those filters in the first gen versus second gen.
> 
> That said, I still love my Cruze Diesel.


I don't think either are dramatically more complicated than they were on the Gen 1. A bit more of the glovebox has to come out for the cabin filter, but that's about it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Gen 2 Positives:
-Better tuning/more responsive than the Gen 1 at low speeds.
-WEIGHT. It doesn't feel nearly as fat...drives like a Gen 2 gasser.
-Drives like a Gen 2 gasser, but torquier.
-Infotainment system/radio is dramatically improved
-9 speed auto is very well sorted
-A spare tire, what a novel idea!

Negatives:
-Handling is super mushy on the 16" wheels; ride is a bit jittery on the 18" wheels.
-Not as quiet going down the road as the Gen 1 CTD


----------



## ganthc (May 25, 2018)

Gen 1 Engine Filter change: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njUvKEaSDG8
Gen 2 Engine Filter change: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RcLo5mH9pQ&t=374s

Instead of a process that takes about a minute, you have to struggle with removing other pieces to just change out a filter. 


Gen 1 Cabin Air Filter change: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jnia5tGEKM
Gen 2 Cabin Air Filter change: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fJ83hfDvHE

You basically have to remove three panel pieces, the entire glovebox removed just to get to the cabin air filter panel. All that versus just unhooking the hinge on the glove box and changing the filter.

Granted, none of this is impossible to do, but they seemed to purposefully design it so that it was a big hassle and you would have to take your car in to get it serviced instead. :\


----------



## ganthc (May 25, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> Gen 2 Positives:
> -Better tuning/more responsive than the Gen 1 at low speeds.
> -WEIGHT. It doesn't feel nearly as fat...drives like a Gen 2 gasser.
> -Drives like a Gen 2 gasser, but torquier.
> ...


Never drove the Gen 1 or heard it, but I will say that the Gen 2 Diesel is pretty dang quiet. It is noisier than the gas engine, but it does not sound like the old school diesels did. The steering seems worse than what I had in my 2013 Sonic. That handled and steered really well. The Cruze seems loose in comparison. I'm still getting used to turning into spots in the parking lot, because the feel is so different than the Sonic.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ganthc said:


> Never drove the Gen 1 or heard it, but I will say that the Gen 2 Diesel is pretty dang quiet. It is noisier than the gas engine, but it does not sound like the old school diesels did. The steering seems worse than what I had in my 2013 Sonic. That handled and steered really well. The Cruze seems loose in comparison. I'm still getting used to turning into spots in the parking lot, because the feel is so different than the Sonic.


Yes, the Gen 2 steering is the numbest steering I've ever had in a car.


----------



## Diablozoe (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks for all the input. I don’t understand why they don’t offer these newer vehicles with the HID or LED headlights. My 2012 Cooper has HID and I would never go back to halogen.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Diablozoe said:


> Thanks for all the input. I don’t understand why they don’t offer these newer vehicles with the HID or LED headlights. My 2012 Cooper has HID and I would never go back to halogen.


That can be upgraded if it is really important to you. Having both the Gen 2 (2 of them, a manual and an auto, sedans) and a Gen 1 (had 2 at one point). The Gen 2 has many more positives than negatives. Yes some maintenance items are more complicated, but some others are easier, like oil filter location, and in general much, much more room under the hood on Gen 2, gettting the battery out of there and a smaller engine opened up the area considerably. I also like the manual, an option that did not exist in Gen 1. The Gen 2 auto is much, much more refined than the Gen 1 auto. I don't really notice any lack of responsiveness in the steering compared to Gen 1 as others have noted.. to that I'd say do a test drive and see for yourself.


----------



## Diablozoe (Sep 24, 2016)

Are the lamps the same in the gen 1 as the gen 2. Same bulb?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Diablozoe said:


> Are the lamps the same in the gen 1 as the gen 2. Same bulb?


No.

Gen 2 is a projector with a single-filament bulb.


----------



## Diablozoe (Sep 24, 2016)

Ok yea I see that. Thanks. What’s been the choice for upgrading? HID or LED? What’s the best kit?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Diablozoe said:


> Ok yea I see that. Thanks. What’s been the choice for upgrading? HID or LED? What’s the best kit?


The projectors aren't designed for either application. HIDs will scatter everywhere; LEDs will probably not be desirable for oncoming drivers either.


----------



## Diablozoe (Sep 24, 2016)

Ok thanks for all the input. I pulled the trigger on the 2017.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Diablozoe said:


> I pulled the trigger on the 2017.


Hey, welcome to the club! Let's see it when you have a second to post some pix.


----------



## ganthc (May 25, 2018)

I waver sometimes on whether the headlights are good enough or they should be better. I do know that they are definitely better than my 2013 Sonic's headlights. What I miss most is that I don't have foglights on my Cruze, because Chevy only wants to put them on with the RS badge, which I think is dumb.


----------



## Diablozoe (Sep 24, 2016)

View attachment 264659
Pretty loaded upgraded screen, leather, sun roof. 4500 miles. Paid 19. While that price may seem a bit high. I’m in the Bay Area and that’s the cheapest I’ve seen a used one. Kinda suprised that it didn’t come with an auto dimming mirror though.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Diablozoe said:


> Pretty loaded upgraded screen, leather, sun roof. 4500 miles. Paid 19. While that price may seem a bit high. I’m in the Bay Area and that’s the cheapest I’ve seen a used one. Kinda suprised that it didn’t come with an auto dimming mirror though.


Seems like a great deal, especially for a diesel. You saved several thousand vs new and only 4500 miles on it...that’s virtually new plus lots of options.

Well done!


----------



## A3GR (Oct 14, 2013)

I have had 2 Gen 1's and now have a Gen 2 all the pro's and cons are true. But one additional con is the Auto Stop feature that can not be turned off unless you drive in low and select 9 speed every time you shift. The engineers are not stupid as about the time the starter motor wears out from over use the customer will be out of warranty. I call it the my stupid car as a diesel with start stop in my opinion is designed to cause premature failure. For Example: Pull up to garage and wait for door to open, car stops. restart car, pull into garage, car stops, shift to Park car starts, Press start button to stop engine. The Gen 2 has much more road noise than Gen 1 and the tires could be larger. I like the car but hate the Auto Start that can not be disabled. I have complained to GM and so far no solution.


----------

